# Traffic begrenzen



## Candyass (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich eine Trafficbegrenzung für meinen DSL-Anschluss realisieren kann, da ich nur 1 GB Traffic habe und dieses Limit leider zu oft überschreite - und das wird teuer!

Vielen dank!

bis dann


----------



## daDom (27. Januar 2004)

Man könnte so etwas per VB selbst schreiben.

Dazu müsste nur bei Verbindungsaufbau der Transfer bzw. die Transfergrösse abgefragt und gespeichert werden....

Möglich wär es...  


Aber ob's da ein schon fertiges Proggi gibt


----------

